# [SOLVED] PCI card not detected



## iviv (Jun 30, 2007)

First of all, specs.
Asus P5b mobo
E6600 2.4Ghz
2Gb geil ram
X1950XT 512Mb
620W Liberty enermax PSU
Soundblaster X-Fi gamer

Tried with both XP SP2 and Vista

I bought a belkin wireless PCI card so I could connect my PC to the wireless network I have at home, but Windows doesn't even recognise it when I plug it in. I did as the instructions said, installing the drivers before plugging it in, and nothing. However, its not a dud card, since it works fine on my brothers computer, so I have no idea whats the problem, especially since its the same thing both in XP and Vista.

I want to try swapping it around with my sound card, but I have no idea how the computer will react if the soundcard is plugged into a different slot. Will it complain about it having moved, or just work as normal?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PCI card not detected*

check it is seating all the way,you can swap slots


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: PCI card not detected*

Have you tried setting the the BIOS to Plug and Play OS?


----------



## Londoz (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: PCI card not detected*

Hey, there all I've had the same issue as iviv. And swapping the card to another slot did nothing. I'm running vista home premium, and it is not even picking the card up in the device manager. Strangely enough it is also a belkin wireless network card. 

iviv, if u were able to solve the problem plz give me some advise. And on more thing the card did work in another pc, the only real difference was that it was running xp.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: PCI card not detected*

Try clearing the CMOS. I think you may have a IRQ conflict.


----------



## iviv (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: PCI card not detected*



Londoz said:


> Hey, there all I've had the same issue as iviv. And swapping the card to another slot did nothing. I'm running vista home premium, and it is not even picking the card up in the device manager. Strangely enough it is also a belkin wireless network card.
> 
> iviv, if u were able to solve the problem plz give me some advise. And on more thing the card did work in another pc, the only real difference was that it was running xp.


Sorry, I fixed it by swapping the card with my sound card


----------

